# [dns/ldns] gets its GCC mixed up



## interfasys (Feb 18, 2014)

On a system (9.2) using GCC from ports to compile ports, it 's impossible to compile drill and examples from the dns/ldns port as they're using the base gcc instead of the gcc installed from ports like most ports do.
I have no idea why the gcc changes for the compilation of these sub-projects which each have their own configure scripts.
I've tried adding USE_GCC=4.8 to the Makefile, but it doesn't change anything.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2014)

interfasys said:
			
		

> It 's impossible to compile drill and examples from the dns/ldns port as they're using the base gcc instead of the gcc installed from ports like most ports.


That assumption isn't entirely correct. If nothing is specified in the Makefile the base compiler will be used. Which will be Clang on 10.0 and GCC 4.2 on anything older. Not all ports require the use of a newer GCC, or even GCC at all.


----------



## kpa (Feb 19, 2014)

More details are needed. On my system that is 10.0-RELEASE i386 the port uses the base clang(1) and doesn't require gcc(1).


----------



## interfasys (Feb 19, 2014)

You are both correct, key information was missing from my original post.
lang/gcc48 is used to compile ports on our FreeBSD 9.2 server via a make.conf configuration. It works for most ports. It usually can't be used on really ancient ports only.


----------

